# Lets see some pics to get excited for Spring!



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are a couple from Uinta trips: The first one is of my cousin and me. He had never flyfished before and we had him catchin a few. Enjoy.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Heres a couple of my favorites!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*LOUD AND CLEAR!*

Bring on the green grass, sunny skies, open waters, and hot jogging girls  .

I can't wait until the white stuff goes away. It's been a fun winter though. Here are some pics of mine that remind me of warmer days:













































































































Who's this guy?























































BRING OUT THE SUN!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are some good ones I dug up.
I've already posted some of these before.



















My buddies strawberry monster.









Dont ask what happened to my boy's eye. :roll: 









I caught my wife a delicious bass.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some from a while ago.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't bear to look anymore !!!! /**|**\ /**|**\

It's just......well...its just unfair to post these types of pictures on the forum this time of year.... 

Pictures of mountains, rivers, streams, LOAH's pretty wife, fixed blade's cute kids, fixed blades ugly mug, RR77's monster catfish, 77's cute daughter holding that _brown_ , Stevo's and Guns and Flies pictures........and that picture of orvis1 enjoying the heck out of himself !!! 

Its just too much for me to handle.... 

I'm going to get back to reality and go back to shoveling snow and see if I can dig deep enough to find some _lawn_ !! :mrgreen:

btw.....beautiful pictures !!...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

These should make you feel better .45.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What's those big racing stripes on that one carp? 

Rope burns from the set-line?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm sooo ready for spring!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Winter sucks! Melt white stuff melt! The rivers and my boat are calling my name, to top it off roughing it outdoors showed flyfishing this weekend dirty dogs!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is some from last fall, I am dying to get out for some spring fishing. It has been a long winter.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I saw some liquid water in the middle of Utah Lake on my way to work today.

Saratoga Springs is flooding (bad planning if you ask me), so that means that snow is melting.

It's coming. _O-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually LOVE the ice fishing, but i havent gotten out quite as much as I would have like to this year, so in a way im sad to see the ice go, But at the same time im also ready for the warmer days. The best days are still to come. The end of march, into april where the Ice is starting to burn off, but still thick enough to ice fish are some of my favorite days. Still got 1 trip planned for fishlake & hopefully a trip or 2 to the berry before ice off, then bring on the soft water!!!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I just checked the suicide rate for nothern Utah, it went up .237% after holman's post.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sunrise Pineview South Fork...










Snowbasin Mount Ogden Pineview Reflection...










First spring camping trip...










:wink: :wink:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sunset @ Palisades









Spring Walleye 2007 @ Deer Creek


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

[attachment=3:3hyu61w5]Big Smallie.jpg[/attachment:3hyu61w5][attachment=2:3hyu61w5]Megan with large smallmouth.jpg[/attachment:3hyu61w5][attachment=1:3hyu61w5]2.5lber_Quail.jpg[/attachment:3hyu61w5][attachment=0:3hyu61w5]Misty Strawberry Morning.jpg[/attachment:3hyu61w5]

I hope this worked. I cant wait for spring!

HockeyMan


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi 9er.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

goose said:


> Sunset @ Palisades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there looks like a Walleye! I am so anxious to hopefully catch one of those elusive buggers this year! :lol:


----------

